# Charity Christmas Pudding Chicken Coat with Matching Hat KNIT



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Well "Mission Chicken" Strikes again. Those children of Aspley Guise Lower School in Bedfordshire England have called upon my services once again due to popularity of their last chicken coat and with the weather turning rather cold once again those children really want to help their feathered friends.

This time "Mission Chicken" assigned special agents Beth, Ashley and Oliver and those little ones were out with their notepads again and this time its a more "Festive Chicken" approach.

How could I refuse those little ones determination. The proceeds of this pattern will be going to Aspley Guise Lower School who have a massive task of raising £80,000 for a new building. 
£1.25
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-pudding-chicken-coat-with-matching-hat


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

OMG, Lol, that outfit is adorable, and the chicken wears it well. :-D :-D


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> OMG, Lol, that outfit is adorable, and the chicken wears it well. :-D :-D


Hi Lolly. I really enjoyed working with the children with this one. We had a few giggles but these children were so determined to complete their missionxx


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I forsee a lot of very well-dressed chickens!
So cute.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a cute outfit!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Wonderful!!! I know you have enjoyed this.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Cute as can be! ;0)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

nitchik said:


> I forsee a lot of very well-dressed chickens!
> So cute.


Thank you so much nitchikxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> what a cute outfit!


Ahh thank you Mollyannhad. I wonder what those children will be up to nextxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> Wonderful!!! I know you have enjoyed this.


Its been a real giggle my friend. Its such a lovely cause too. Makes you feel really warm insidexx


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

Do I see a chicken fashion show in the works? Can't you just picture strutting down the runway? Will be giggling about that thought all day. I'd better get busy knitting coats for my girls (all 30 of them). I can't give to one without the others, they'd be jealous.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i guess she likes to strut her stuff. good looking. she must be the 'cock of the walk' and friends must be envious!!!


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Well I'm smiling, much like the children were in the photo, and my hats off to you for your creative endeavor to dress a chicken. You have a wonderful heart to do this. Thanks for the photos. I'll be smiling all day now.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That chicken's a star in her lovely outfit


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I got such a laugh out of this. Thank you.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

How cute and creative of you. My GS may like this for his pet chickens.


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

Got to be the "best" dressed chicken in town. Too cute!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's a fantastic pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I wonder if my GS would put one on his chicken.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I wouldn't dare dress my chooks up.....my rooster is already frisky  
Actually, are you contemplating designing any matching outfits for the boys?   I'm sure my boy would look good in an elf costume ;-)


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Delightful! Your imagination is incredible....a true artist


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

LittleRedHen said:


> Do I see a chicken fashion show in the works? Can't you just picture strutting down the runway? Will be giggling about that thought all day. I'd better get busy knitting coats for my girls (all 30 of them). I can't give to one without the others, they'd be jealous.


Well how could I resist. It was for such a lovely cause and those children had lots of fun too and the chicken with attitude. So thrilled that this is bringing lots of smiles to peoples faces.xx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

nitchik said:


> I forsee a lot of very well-dressed chickens!
> So cute.


Thank you so much nitchikxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> what a cute outfit!


Thank you so much mollyannhad. Its amazing what imaginations children have and the smiles it bringsxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

LittleRedHen said:


> Do I see a chicken fashion show in the works? Can't you just picture strutting down the runway? Will be giggling about that thought all day. I'd better get busy knitting coats for my girls (all 30 of them). I can't give to one without the others, they'd be jealous.


There have been reports of chicken fashion shows already. Maybe we will see the start of who will be the next "Top chicken model"xx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> It's a fantastic pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much kiwiannie. We all diserve a smile once in a while and its a wonderful cause tooxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

You never know. Its worth a try giggle gigglexx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> I wouldn't dare dress my chooks up.....my rooster is already frisky
> Actually, are you contemplating designing any matching outfits for the boys?   I'm sure my boy would look good in an elf costume ;-)


Watch this space my friend. I think we have opened up a new door to chicken fashion and happy chickens lay happy eggs. Frisky chooks can't be badxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

katiezhouse said:


> Delightful! Your imagination is incredible....a true artist


Thank you so much Katie. I think this forum has some really amazing Designers and the support they offer to each other is so warm and friendly. It really keeps us going. Thank you so much for your supportxx


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

belleflower said:


> Watch this space my friend. I think we have opened up a new door to chicken fashion and happy chickens lay happy eggs. Frisky chooks can't be badxx


I have to show you this whopper egg which one of my chooks laid. It was a double Yolker and weighed 100 gram. Not sure if she was overly happy when she was laying it....ouch


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> I have to show you this whopper egg which one of my chooks laid. It was a double Yolker and weighed 100 gram. Not sure if she was overly happy when she was laying it....ouch


Oh Wow, that really prooves a point. Happy chickens lay happy eggsxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

From the heading of your thread I had all kinds of pictures in my head of what you could have designed, but I didn't expect this lol!

Now tell me, is that chicken really tame? I can't imagine a chicken keeping a hat on its head lol!

Wonderful design for a really great cause.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> From the heading of your thread I had all kinds of pictures in my head of what you could have designed, but I didn't expect this lol!
> 
> Now tell me, is that chicken really tame? I can't imagine a chicken keeping a hat on its head lol!
> 
> Wonderful design for a really great cause.


This was a tame chicken. Some chickens don't mind the hat and some do so the hat was put together for those that don't mind it. The children really appreciate everyone's supportxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

belleflower said:


> This was a tame chicken. Some chickens don't mind the hat and some do so the hat was put together for those that don't mind it. The children really appreciate everyone's supportxx


Its such a great charity and wonderful design, just had to purchase it


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Its such a great charity and wonderful design, just had to purchase it


Oh thank you so much We really appreciate your support. It really goes a long way with the schoolxx


----------

